# Blocked nostril?



## Flappy

Both of Misty's nostrils looked a little blocked when i first got her, but she had a scratch of one side, and something flaked away. So that nostril is now clear, and i can see what a normal, clear nostril should look like. The other still seems to be partially blocked by something. Is this quite normal?

Sorry for all the questions... my first tiel, and i don't know what's normal!

Here's a pic.... nostril on the left is smaller than the right. But both looked like the left nostril when i got her:


----------



## Kai

When I got Jasper one of his nostrils was completely covered over. I took him to the vet for a checkup and he has what the vet called Hypertrophy of the Cere. Basically, extra skin grew and covered up the nostril (kind of like a scab). The vet just removed the extra skin.

If it looks like extra skin covering up the nostril then I would take Misty to the vet to get it taken care of. I would not feel comfortable using tweasers to remove the skin myself, if that is even is the problem. Jasper has been completely fine since his vet visit, which was way back in March.

You can see in this pic how blocked Jasper's nostril was. http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc85/Kesprix/birds/Tiel/P1010318.jpg


----------



## Flappy

Hi Kai, thanks for the info. Jasper's nostrils really do look blocked in the pic! He's beautiful btw. Did they have to cut the skin away (was it painful for him?)?

I have no idea what it is, but it came off the other nostril one day when she was scratching. So i'm kind of hoping the same will happen again, and i can avoid holding her or taking her to the vet!


----------



## atvchick95

was she hand fed?? it almost looks like dried hand Feeding formula 

I see tan right under the nostril


----------



## Kai

Hi Flappy, I really don't know if it was painful or not (but I think it might have been). I had just gotten Jasper and he wasn't hand tame at all. The vet took him into the back room and I could hear him screaming the whole time (he was really angry and scared). Jasper's cere did look a bit red for a few days but he has healed up really well. I think the vet had to scrape the extra skin off Jasper's nostril in order for him to breathe properly. I hope your problem is a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## Flappy

Kai, sounds like a bit of an ordeal for Jasper, but i'm glad he's ok now. 



atvchick95 said:


> was she hand fed?? it almost looks like dried hand Feeding formula
> 
> I see tan right under the nostril


This is what i've been thinking... that it's some kind of food, as she was apparently hand-reared. Does that mean it will just come out on it's own, like it did on the other side?


----------



## elijahfan

i understand you not wnating to take your bird to the vet, i was a bit nervous about taking jojo the other week, he looked to have a cold, by the next morning he was fine, i think if the cere is blocked it would be better to get it checked, i doesnt look too blocked and should be easy, maybe use a cotton bud with warm water and see it you can get it off, but i would say the vet would know better, i worry that if jojo goes to the vet and is hert or held he may become untame, as its not me who hert him i supose he wont, but please see a vet hun


----------



## atvchick95

Flappy said:


> Kai, sounds like a bit of an ordeal for Jasper, but i'm glad he's ok now.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i've been thinking... that it's some kind of food, as she was apparently hand-reared. Does that mean it will just come out on it's own, like it did on the other side?


I just wipe mine off with a warm paper towel, I've had to use the edge of my finger nail to get the caked off food off the parent fed ones many times, 

but if your not 100% sure you could always take her to a vet, Specially if it doesn't wipe off - of course if its been on for a while it might not wipe off easily the 1st time .


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

You could try giving him a bath but if that does not help I think an avian vet visit would be best.


----------



## Flappy

Well, this morning when i went to see her , the blockage seemed to have gone?! It's been there since i got her 2 weeks ago. She must have just scratched it off like the other side. Thanks for advice. Thankfully i can avoid a trip to the vet.


----------

